# iMac G5 Kernel Panic



## SeraphinLampion (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous
J'étais tout content d'avoir reçu mon iMac G5 20 pouces (commandé sur applestore Belgique) , j'étais à installer les maj d'OSX et à télécharger firefox lorsque ça a planté. Au redémarrage, il s'arrête à la dernire séquence (ouverture de la fenêtre d'ouverture de session).
Suis-je le seul? Dois-je renvoyer cet appareil au constructueur? Dois-je réinstaller OSX et espérer que ce coup ci ça marchera?
Si chez apple, il faut tout réinstaller régulièrement en espérant que ça ne plante plus, autant avoir un windows!
A la maison on avait déjà un iMac G4 et un Powerbook G4 qui marchaient trés bien. Je prend un iMac pour ma société, et y démarre pas!.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

C'est une configuration de base ou tu as ajouté de la mémoire ou autres ??


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2004)

SeraphinLampion a dit:
			
		

> Au redémarrage, il s'arrête à la dernière séquence (ouverture de la fenêtre d'ouverture de session).


peux tu préciser ? tu as la fenêtre ou pas ?

_(au fait si tu veux le jeter je viens avec une poubelle :love: )_


----------



## pmeignie (17 Novembre 2004)

Avant de reinstaller il y a qques manoeuvres de base à faire je pense recommandées par tous les macOS X users 
Restaurer les autorisations à partir du cd d'install OS.X .
Verifier les barettes de RAM avec le CD test hardware (il semble que bcp de plantages ou kernels viennent de là ).................si elles ne sont pas d'origine .
Qu'as tu commme modem .Si c'est un USB , il peut être aussi en cause .Peut être essayer de redemarrer en le debranchant .

Et surement d'autres manoeuvres à faire  si un ou 2 pros passent  
Bon courage 
Philippe


----------



## SeraphinLampion (17 Novembre 2004)

Je venais de le déballer quand il s'est bloqué.
Sur mon PB G4, ça arrive quand je le tiens d'une seule main du coté droit (ou gauche, je ne me rappelle pas) sur l'iMac G4 ce n'est jamais arrivé. L'écran devient tout gris en partant du haut et un message polyglotte dit qu'il faut éteindre. J'ai éteint, et en rallumant  il ne finit pas la séquence de démarrage. J'ai regardé sur mac.com et j'ai essayé de le démarrer en mode "safe" (je suis trés mécontent car ce genre de truc ressembe vachement aux aides windows) et c'est pareil.
J'ai fait tourner le disque  "hardware  test" et il m'a dit que tout est normal.
La configuration: j'ai demandé bluetooth et airport, et j'ai juste les 256 de mémoire, je comptais en acheter dans le commerce moins cher après, au cas où (je ne fais que de la bureautique standard). Sinon seuls les claviers et souris apple étaient branchés, et j'utilisais le réseau airport.
Je suppose q'un fichier de configuration ou autre n'est plus lisible, et que c'est pour ça que la séquence de démarrage ne fini pas. Je pourrais tout réinstaller, mais l'os X du CD livré avec est d'une version antérieure à l'OSX préinstaller. Je vais donc, sauf si vous avez une meilleure idée, regarder encore l'aide mac pour voir ce qu'il faut faire.

Mon mécontentement est aggravé par le fait qu'avec Word sur mac, ça plante assez régulièrement, et en plus tout est trés lent, on voit régulièrement cette pizza qui tourne sur des texte de 5 pages tout simples (a t ellle un nom, cette pizza? j'ai vu quelqu'un l'appeler comme ça sur un des forums mac generation, j'ai trouvé ça original, mais est-ce le nom officiel?).
Ca fait plus de 35 ans qu'on va sur la lune, et on n'a toujours pas réussi à avoir des ordinateurs tout simples pour faire du traitement de texte qui marche.


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2004)

ce que tu as c'est un KP kernel panic, (l'équivalent de l'écran bleu sur pc)
d'ici je verrais bien comme coupable airport :mouais:
demarre avec le cd de macosx et répare les autorisations sur le disque fautif
quand tu dis mode safe peut tu décrire je te prie ?


----------



## SeraphinLampion (17 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu as c'est un KP kernel panic, (l'équivalent de l'écran bleu sur pc)
> d'ici je verrais bien comme coupable airport :mouais:
> demarre avec le cd de macosx et répare les autorisations sur le disque fautif
> quand tu dis mode safe peut tu décrire je te prie ?


 Le mode safe est l'équivallent du mode sans échec de Windows (je crois). Au démarrage, just après le glong on appuie sur shift. 
 "A Safe Boot is a special way to start Mac OS X 10.2 or later when troubleshooting. Safe Mode is the state Mac OS X is in after a Safe Boot. 

 Starting up into Safe Mode does three things to simplify the startup and operation of your computer: 

 It forces a directory check of the startup volume. 
 It loads only required kernel extensions (some of the items in /System/Library/Extensions). 
 It runs only Apple-installed startup items (some of the items in /Library/StartupItems and /System/Library/StartupItems - and different than login items). "


----------



## pmeignie (17 Novembre 2004)

C'est clair que tu as un pb software. la "pizza" avec word est tt à fait anormal 

Mon 20'' tourne allegrement avec dvd en route et 7 ou 8 autres applications en usage .

As tu essaye de zapper la pram? ou de lancer un FSCK?
Essaye d'aller voir la :
http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html
et ici par exemple
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=32441
(Excusez le lien qui est vers MB mais je connaissais l'emplacement du sujet  )

J'espere que tu vas être rapidemement debarassé de ces p..... de problèmes pour pouvoir profiter de cette machine qui est géniale 

Bon courage 
Philippe


----------



## SeraphinLampion (17 Novembre 2004)

"

J'espere que tu vas être rapidemement debarassé de ces p..... de problèmes pour pouvoir profiter de cette machine qui est géniale 

Bon courage 
Philippe "

Merci de tes encouragements, j'ai discuté avec l'assistance mac par "chat", le gars m'a conseillé de tout réinstaller. Ce coup ci j'ai fait deux partitions, pour ne pas perdre mes données au cas où il y aurait une prochaine fois.
A propos cette pizza qui tourne, elle a un nom officiel? Où tout le monde l'appelle t il pizza?


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2004)

la roue de la mort !


----------



## SeraphinLampion (17 Novembre 2004)

J'ai tout réinstallé, aprés avoir chaté (chatté?) avec le service d'aide d'apple ou on a été réactif et efficace. Jusqu'ici ça marche mais je serre les .... dents.
Pour cette pizza qui tourne, il faudra à mon avis ouvrir un forum rien que pour lui trouver un nom.


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2004)

chaté = vient de chat en anglais qui signifie discuter a bâton rompus


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2004)

SeraphinLampion a dit:
			
		

> Pour cette pizza qui tourne, il faudra à mon avis ouvrir un forum rien que pour lui trouver un nom.



On l'appelle de pizza of death...


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2004)

the rainboweel aussi


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> the rainboweel aussi



the rainbowwheel of death alors...


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2004)

Moi c'est la "roue à la windoz", ces couleurs arc-en-ciel me font penser au méchant windoz, mais heureusement je la vois rarement, dans SAFARI le + souvent, après le 1er lancement de l'application quand je vais dans mes signets, y en a trop (dans les 300 je dirais à la louche) et j'ai droit à la roue pendant pas loin de 10 secondes avant de pouvoir les visualiser, mais évidemment après ça le fait plus.


----------



## SeraphinLampion (18 Novembre 2004)

Résumé et fin:
 aprés avoir déballé et installé l'imprimante, etc, kernel panic. Un iMac tout neuf, sortant de la boite sans rien d'autre que l'option airport et bluetooth.
 L'accès au réseau par airport, et clavier apple et souris apple. Rien d'autre, pas de modem usb ni rien de suspect. L'imrpmante par airport, même pas sur USB.
 Impossible de redémarrer, il se bloque sur 'ouverture de la fenetre d'ouverture de session'
 Sur l'aide par chat internet, un gars (ils appellent les interlocuteurs des "agents" comme Napoleon Solo et Illya Kuryakin, en fait c'était peut-être une fille, tous les prénoms qu'on m'a donné au cours de cette petite aventure étaient probablement indiens, en tout cas le genre n'apparaissait pas évident), donc un gars ou une fille après m'avoir fait démarré en "safe boot" et après que je lui ai expliqué avoir essayé tout ce qui est dans la page de l'aide web consacrée aux problèmes de démarage a conclu qu'il fallait une "clean install" comme je faisais régulièrement sur windows. J'ai clean installé.
 Ce matin, encore un kernel panic, mais il a bien voulu redémarrer après.
 Sur mon iMac G4, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre truc de ce type. Sur mon PB G4, ça se produit quand on le tord (par exemple le tenir d'une seul main par un coté). J'ai besoin pour travailler d'un truc qui marche. J'ai appelé l'applestrore (de belgique, numéro gratuit), puis l'apple-je saispasquoi, mais c'était le service technique, et j'ai dit que je voulais rendre mon iMac parceque j'avais besoin d'un truc qui marche. Et là, sans faire de difficulté, on m'a donné un numéro de retour. Le livreur va repasser reprendre mon appareil et me le changer contre un neuf. Je pense que j'ai bien fait parceque deux kernel panic sans matériel bizarre branché, c'est hypersuspect, mais ma crainte maintenant est que celui qu'on m'apportera à la place soit encore pire. Qu'en pensez vous? Je trouvais l'iMac G5 pas assez cher, j'avais peur qu'on ait négligé la qualité de fabrication, et j'ai bien peur que mes craintes soient fondées. En tout cas j'hésiterai avant de recommander l'achat d'un Mac


----------

